# WD 3 Point Hitch



## JohnDeereA1950 (Jul 8, 2013)

I have a 1948 WD Allis and would like to put a 3-point conversion-type kit on it. Any recommendations on what to use? What do you think of this one from Saginaw County Tractor: http://www.saginawcountytractor.com/allischalmers

Or this one from OK:

http://oktractor.com/zen/index.php?...id=335&zenid=1310e0162c2cddb5c57265075fc75a1f


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I think the first one from Saginaw seems to be more rugged, and it seems to include everything, where as the OK one seems to offer non-inclusive items at an additional cost. 
Not sure what degree of work you are going to be doing, and do you need all the parts that that are not included in the second unit. Shipping might also be a factor, unless you have both suppliers in your area that will bring these in without the cost of shipping.


----------

